

Menu Bar icon app to monitor network quality (using ping) - tpinto
http://antirez.com/iconping/

======
hanru
On Windows 7 and later, the system will automatically detect network
connectivity and alert user if there's no internet access. I've spent some
time on learning how this works, and here is the technical detail:
[http://blog.superuser.com/2011/05/16/windows-7-network-
aware...](http://blog.superuser.com/2011/05/16/windows-7-network-awareness/)

I wonder why OS X doesn't have such a useful functionality...

~~~
sirn
In OSX, there is a "Alert: No Internet Connection" notification directly in
the AirPort menu bar[1] when there is no internet connection.

[1]: [http://d.pr/i/yjvG](http://d.pr/i/yjvG)

~~~
dpedu
This doesn't appear nearly as quickly as the software in OP's post would.

